# Beretta 950B Help



## hans007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Guys....My name is Hans Fischer and I would appreciate some help with my Beretta 950b .25 Cal.....I am looking for some Walnut Grips and also for another magazine with the finger rest......and Ive spent over 2 hours on the internet trying to find either item....with no luck at all......I did find some Beautiful Walnut Grips but they were for a 950BS...(with the safety)..and they wont fit my 950B.......also at one time I did have a magazine with the finger rest but it got mislaid somewhere..........and I have been wanting to "upgrade" my Beretta with some good looking Walnut grips and the safety with the finger rest.......does anyone have an idea of a dealer that might have these for sale.?....I greatly appreciate anyone taking the time to answer.........Best Wishes for a Good Thanksgiving.........Danke Hans Fischer


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Check out Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com and do a search.


----------

